
Justin.TV: The Movie - jamesjyu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/10/justin-tv-the-movie/
======
psykotic
The percentage of film options that get developed and then released is tiny.
Rights being acquired doesn't mean much by itself, so I wouldn't hold my
breath waiting for this movie to be made.

~~~
vaksel
chances are that they are just hedging their bets, in case the site gets
facebook big...then they can release the movie and make a killing

~~~
psykotic
Yes, that's generally how options are used. They're cheap and grant you the
development rights for a period of years. So, you block competitors from
getting those rights, while having the option to develop them yourself.

------
jackowayed
> _Riche Productions, which has produced Starsky and Hutch, Family Man, Bride
> Wars_

Can't say I have high hopes for this movie.

------
chopsueyar
I would like to see a documentary about Justin.TV, like govWorks.com or
kozmo.com.

Not really into a fictionalized drama. Justin seems too nice to create any
drama like that.

The Kozmo.com documentary was eDreams:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001EQIFQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001EQIFQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=littdidd-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B0001EQIFQ)

The govWorks.com documentary was Startup.com:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005N5QV/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005N5QV/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=littdidd-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B00005N5QV)

~~~
justin
Hopefully the Justin.tv story arc won't follow the same trend.

~~~
chopsueyar
It won't. You guys have the good karma.

------
awaz
_Peter Riche tells us in an exclusive interview that compared to some of the
previous movies that have profiled tech startups (i.e. The Social Network), he
wanted to find a story where success in the entrepreneurial tech world has
helped bring founder friendships closer (as opposed to spurring lawsuits)._

After watching Social Network, I was kind of worried about starting a business
with friends (or relatives) as co-founders. Is Facebook an outlier in this
regard or is it the norm?

~~~
earbitscom
I have co-founded a business with one of my best friends and then someone we
didn't know prior to getting started. Working with both has been an awesome
experience. It really just comes down to picking the right people.

------
yoonminn
new trend: movie studios speculating on start-up movie rights like VCs on
Start-ups

